# Minimum distance between a counter and a step



## sgonz3325 (Jul 30, 2016)

Sorry if this isn't the correct section, I don't really know what code this would fall under.  I'm installing new cabinets in my kitchen and I'm trying to figure out the best location for a kitchen island.  Right next to the kitchen is a single step down to a living room.  What is the minimum distance that I can have between the island coutner top and the edge of the step?  Right now I'm looking at around 3.5ft, but am not sure if I need to make it 4ft.


----------



## cda (Jul 30, 2016)

Welcome

Give it a few business days for some answers

Not a residential person but if the house is for your own use and not a rental or sales 

My guess is there is no code requirement

Just what you feel is safe

Do you expect to set in seats between the counter and living room??


3.5 seems like plenty of room for someone paying attention to see there is a step down


----------



## sgonz3325 (Jul 31, 2016)

That side is only going to have a 6 inch overhang.  So someone could stand on that side, but not sit.  My electrician said that he believed there was a code for it, but didn't know the distance off hand.  That's all I really have to go off of.


----------



## north star (Jul 31, 2016)

*$ ~ $*


sgonz3325,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !   

There really isn't a Code Section for your question, so I will
give you my opinion.......Go with the 4 ft. dimension.
*REASON:*  That area of the Kitchen where the island and
"step down" to the Living area will become a bottle-neck
location......People coming & going up and down the two
different levels will converge on that side of the island.
Also, ...people standing on that side of the island will
have; or "should have",  a "heightened sense of a
fall potential.

There's my 2 cents worth...



*$ ~ $*


----------



## steveray (Aug 1, 2016)

36" is the typical minimum landing at tops and bottoms of stairs....


----------



## FLSTF01 (Aug 1, 2016)

I would go with 36 inches as a minimum, basing my opinion on a minimum width of a hallway.  I agree that wider would certainly be better though.


----------



## my250r11 (Aug 1, 2016)

steveray said:


> 36" is the typical minimum landing at tops and bottoms of stairs....



Took the words right out of my mouth Steveray,  But if you have more it is probably safer.


----------

